# Phantasmon que ! No asusta ¡



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2011)

Alguno de ustedes ha oido hablar del Fantastron?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

El llamado Fantastron, lo único que tiene es que es un poco más eficiente, pero hata alli nomás, las señales al osciloscopio dejan mucho que desear, perdiendo la principal ventaja dle OTL su calidad sin distorción y el amplisimo rango de frecuencia plana que posee, encareciendo el conjunto, como curiosida e investigación vale, pero para nada para uso y disfrute, ya que esta muy lejos en ese sentido


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 8, 2011)

el fantastron es un generador de diente de sierra, en si es un oscilador que oscila a causa de la capacidad miller agregada, lo del link es un amplificador clase D hecho con valvulas.....


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

Eso no califica como un amplificador clase D


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 8, 2011)

Un amplificador basado en PWM no califica como classe D? 

Alguien me puede explicar el tipo de "ingenieria" que se maneja aqui? Panda, te regreso el ultimo consejo que me diste.

Sacado de wikipedia hablando de los amplificadores clase D



			
				wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> La salida final conmutada consiste en un tren de pulsos cuya anchura es una función de la amplitud y la frecuencia de la señal que está siendo amplificada, y por tanto, estos amplificadores también se denominan *amplificadores PWM*.



http://http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_Clase_D

Perdon por entrometerme, pero de que hay cosas que de plano no cuadran, no cuadran. No es correcto dar información confusa y equivocada a los que a penas comienzan.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 8, 2011)

de hecho es un amplificador clase D a lazo abierto, y es mas, este circuito, tambien es un clase D : http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_Compound2.html


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 8, 2011)

estoy orgulloso de los integrantes de este foro...!! que nivel de discucion que hay... yo vi el osciloscopio que se ponia todo verde por que se deformaba la onda diente de sierra que no tenia ni idea de donde salio pero despues de quemarme los ojos leyendo un poco entendi el funcionamiento y ahora me salen con los amplificadores clase D que en mi vida habia incurcionado en como funcionan, y otra ves a quemarme los ojos leyendo sobre estos, y si comparto la idea de que el link es un ampli clase d es mas vi un video en you tube de este ruso y muestra clarito que espera que empieze a oscilar para mandar la señal de audio despues


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

eso o es un pwm solo un gererado de diente de sierra, un clase de trabaja sintetizando la señal analogica, por ejemplo tal como un pwm senoidal....
Este esta lejos de eso, no deja de ser un experimento interesante, pero para hacer un pwm se lo trabaja de otra forma, hay circuitos al respecto, un tanto escaso pero hay, y son muy diferetes, 

El que que quiera considerarlo clase D alla él tiene plena libertad

Los clases D necesitan los consabidos filtros en la salida......

Cuando los clase D se anuncio con bombos y platillos, los más jóvenes creia que esto romperia con todo lo conocido en audio hablo de los años 70 cuando cohesistian equipos valvulares, transistorizados de germanio y transistorizados de silicio...

Nos interesamos inmediatamente sobre el mismo  y conseguimos toda la información disponible, realizamos uno de 5W y uno de 10W posteriormente..... y vimos que la técnica estaba en pañales, solo era una idea, si bien se lanzaron comercialmente al mercado pasaron sin pena ni gloria, ya que no eren en realidad mejor a nada conocido.... y se siguio invetigando y desarrollando y recien a finalses de los 90 aparecienron diseños renovasod que eran capaz de competir con lo existente, y se ajustaban a las premisas argumetadas 30 años atras.... de echo en ese tiempo se intento con tubos tambien, por eso les puedo decir que el fantastron es algo muy diferente a un clase D tal su concepcióon original de digitalizar una señal.....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> eso o es un pwm solo un gererado de diente de sierra, un clase de trabaja sintetizando la señal analogica, por ejemplo tal como un pwm senoidal....
> Este esta lejos de eso, no deja de ser un experimento interesante, pero para hacer un pwm se lo trabaja de otra forma, hay circuitos al respecto, un tanto escaso pero hay, y son muy diferetes,
> 
> El que que quiera considerarlo clase D alla él tiene plena libertad
> ...


 
y seguimos hablando por boca de jarrrooo...


los amplificadores llamados clase D o mal llamados "digitales" samplean la señal de entrada, la amplificacion se logra controlando el tiempo de conduccion de un switch, luego, se integra la tension de salida, mediante un filtro, para volver a tener una forma de onda igual a la de entrada. en los esquemas que estan publicados mas arriba, precisamente se hace eso, hay un generador de diente de sierra, o triangular, contra el cual se compara la tension de entrada, a la salida de esa comparacion aparece el PWM, que es ni mas ni menos que la señal muestreada, esa señal va a parar al driver y de ahi a la etapa de maniobra, al final de la etapa hay un filtro LC que integra la señal PWM para que en el parlante no aparezca la portadora.

explicame vos por que esto no es un clase D, pero dando fundamentos, trata de dejar todo lo subjetivo y anecdotico de lado, dame todos los fundamentos de por que esto puede o no puede ser considerado un clase D.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> eso o es un pwm solo un gererado de diente de sierra, un clase de trabaja sintetizando la señal analogica, por ejemplo tal como un pwm senoidal....
> Este esta lejos de eso, no deja de ser un experimento interesante, pero para hacer un pwm se lo trabaja de otra forma, hay circuitos al respecto, un tanto escaso pero hay, y son muy diferetes,



Te regreso un segundo consejo, no todo lo quieras hacer con un microcontrolador, tambien con circuitos análogos, (es decir, transistores, opamps, resitencias, tubos, digo ya sabes todo), se puede trabajar diferentes tipos de señales. Solo es cuestion que le estudies bien.

Saludos!

P.D. Aqui esta una pista para que le estudies un rato estimado compañero panda.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Alguno de ustedes ha oido hablar del Fantastron?



No puedo creer que una simple pregunta haya dado pie a semejante controversia!


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 9, 2011)

PWM aca esta bien explicado http://micros.mforos.com/1149907/7657183-inversor-senoidal-pwm/ es interezante esto del clase D 


igualmente el tema es ""amplificador a valvulas sin transformador de salida"" pregunto en este ampli sea o no d como logran la potencia de salida sin adaptar la impedancia de la valvula , por el filtro rc unicamente


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 9, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> No puedo creer que una simple pregunta haya dado pie a semejante controversia!



Y el fantastrón es un tipo de válvula usado en RF, específicamente en los radares. Así que a estudiar mas aún.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2011)

Algo de radares he leído, y en general usan Klystrons o Magnetrons, y esporádicamente (lo cual no puedo confirmar y no me he tomado la molestia de hacerlo), han usado Travelling Wave Tubes (TWT), Inductive Output Tubes (IOT), Gyrotrons y Crossed-Field Amplifiers (CFA), pero nunca oí de una válvula que se llame fantastrón. Podrías poner algún enlace con respecto a esto?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

y para hacer un pwm se hace con  una onda triangula no un diente de sierra, como el cicuito mostrado que ensima deforma una enormidad.... un wllds gardner en sus barridos tenia mejores diente de sierras que esos mostrados y los hacia con las 6CG7, si a ese aparato o a cualquier tv valvular se lo aplico al barrido vertical por ejemplo, la imagen serai un verdadero desastre de igual modo si lo aplico al horizontal......

Y el tipo de PWM que puso por alli un forista no sirve para recrer señales analogicas, eso es lo que se utiliza para control de tensión y o velolidad de motores, 

En un clase D lo que se busca es digitalizar la señal analógica, y ese engendro dista mucho de lograr eso.

*El Phantastron no es un tubo es un circuito*

Por otro lado aplicado a radares, tiene dos etimologias, al fatasma que se producen en la pantalla y que es dificil de identificar, y por otro lado a radar y oscilocopio es un circuito que prodcuce un diente de sierra y que se utilza como base de tiempos, y este tiena que se muy lineal,,

*Recordatorio*

Por otro lado no tenes palabra Anti dijiste publicamente que no te ivasa entrometer ni a entorpecernos, o ya te olvidaste? lo dijiste referido a mi y al colega Black Tiger.....

Discutir entablar un intercambio de opiniones no molesta, pero querer defenestrar al otro sin tener base como lo acabas de volver a demostrar, no le sirve a nadie y solo causa confusión.....

En mi caso particular he trabajado en muchas clases de equipos que utilizan tubos, y conosco una infiniad de circuitos, y todo lo que conoces hoy en dia en semiconductores se hizo priemro con las valvulas, fijate que un Wellds Gardner con tan solo 13 tubos tenias todo un aparto de ByN funcionando perfectamente, osciloscopios con muhca menos cantidad todavia, y no eran cualquier cosa, osciloscopios valvulares de la marca tecktronic, hoy en dia, para la misma frecuencia 60Mhz, son pocos los oscilocpios que se le acercan salvo los de muy primera linea y obviamnte los de la propia marca....

Y en ellos el diente de sierra es perfecto con muchos menos componentes, que el circuito mostrado y de excelente linealiidad. Y la teoria y los circuitos del PWM tampoco son nada nuevo se conocen hace mucho tiempo, asi que no te pierdas tu tiempo poniendo cosas, ya que lo único que terminas demostrando es que queres si o si oponerte, pero lo que dejas más en claro cada dia es que no tenes argumentación ni bases sólidas......... hundido glup glup.....



hazard_1998 dijo:


> y seguimos hablando por boca de jarrrooo...
> 
> 
> los amplificadores llamados clase D o mal llamados "digitales" samplean la señal de entrada, la amplificacion se logra controlando el tiempo de conduccion de un switch, luego, se integra la tension de salida, mediante un filtro, para volver a tener una forma de onda igual a la de entrada. en los esquemas que estan publicados mas arriba, precisamente se hace eso, hay un generador de diente de sierra, o triangular, contra el cual se compara la tension de entrada, a la salida de esa comparacion aparece el PWM, que es ni mas ni menos que la señal muestreada, esa señal va a parar al driver y de ahi a la etapa de maniobra, al final de la etapa hay un filtro LC que integra la señal PWM para que en el parlante no aparezca la portadora.
> ...


Primero utilizar un diente de sierra o una señal traingular no es lo mismo, partir de alli...
Si utililzas un diente de sierra este tiene que tener muy buena linealidad si no el resultado es un desastre, entonces si arrancamos con una señal desatrosa, que podes esperara al final....

*Segundo recordatorio*
En este hilo hablamos de Amplificadores sin transformador de salida, si queiren hablar de clase D con tubos me parece perfecto y adecuado, pero como es algo totalmente distinto deberia se separado de esto, ya que un tema no tiene nada que ver con el otro.

Por lo que solicito si bien le parece a los moderadores separarlos, para poder seguir con ambas temáticas por separado, ya que son de interes de los foristas y al solo efecto de evitar confusiones y tener un mejor desarrollo de cada tema


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> y para hacer un pwm se hace con  una onda triangula no un diente de sierra, como el cicuito mostrado que ensima deforma una enormidad.... un wllds gardner en sus barridos tenia mejores diente de sierras que esos mostrados y los hacia con las 6CG7, si a ese aparato o a cualquier tv valvular se lo aplico al barrido vertical por ejemplo, la imagen serai un verdadero desastre de igual modo si lo aplico al horizontal......
> 
> Y el tipo de PWM que puso por alli un forista no sirve para recrer señales analogicas, eso es lo que se utiliza para control de tensión y o velolidad de motores,
> 
> ...



bueno.... empecemos, el phantastron si, es un circuito, es una tecnica que se utilizó para crear monoestables o astables, un simple integrador RC es un phantastron, de hecho es integrador de primer orden, y nacio como una simplificacion del circuito SANATRON, estos circuitos se usaban como base de tiempos con rampa lineal, radares, osciloscopios etc

segundo, amplificadores clase d SE PUEDEN HACER con triangulares, con diente de sierra, con rampa pedestal, y sin estas tambien, por ej los que usan modulacion SIGMA DELTA SON CLASE D, los UcD tambien... y no usan una diente de sierra ni una triangular.. mi primer amplificador clase D lo hice con un SG3526 modulando el pwm a travez de la diente de sierra que genera...

la diferencia entre modular contra una triangular y una diente de sierra, es que en la diente de sierra podes tener un punto de reset, de hecho, uno de los flancos del pwm se mantiene sincronizado con el pulso de reset, en la triangular no.

por otro lado hay quienes dicen que la triangular produce menor distorsion en la conversion a pwm que la diente de sierra, pero habria que analizarlo muy en profundidad para ver cuanta diferencia hay. 

yo te diria panda, te doy un consejo, antes de criticar, antes de desautorizar a otro, leé, estudiá, pensá... preguntá...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias de aclarar lo del phantastrón. Tuve un gran error en no poner que había leido ocacionalmente. Causas del sueño o desatención. 

Y no es que no intente mterme, pero hasta cierto punto, tampoco que se mal informe a la gente que inocentemente cree que existe gente preparada que los orienta.
De novato, me daba mucho coraje que me dijeran algo errado y a su vez, yo iba y me dijeran cualquier insulto por tener información errónea.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2011)

la pucha,,yo soy novato,inocente y que mas era?ya me lo olvide ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 10, 2011)

aca les dejo algo que encontre en http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/P/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(P4).htm sobre en fantastron en valvulas y phanton que es el fantasma nombrado en los radares


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Anti, cualquiera se equivoca, y ya, no pasa nada, enojarse porque uno se euquivoca no ayuda pero, reconcoerlo, da grandeza.... continuemos en paz debatiendo, y todos aprendemos de todo.
Aun de los errores, propios o ajenos se aprende, fijate que debido a ello muchos se pusieron a buscar, a ver como era la cosa, y ahora el que no lo conocia lo tiene claro, lo cual es bueno.

Es curioso, pero ayuda, y al final nos enriquecemos con el conocimiento, siempre hay algo más por conocer, algo más para aprender, sin importar la edad ni que concimientos tengas y de eso se tratael foro, de compartir, de dar y de recibir.

Si bien me hubese gustado que el tema se divida, sin perjuicio de seguir debatiendo ambos temas en paralelo ya que se puso interesante, al solo efecto de que sea un poco más claro, solo eso, como ha pasado mucas veces, que estando en un topic muy interesante, aparece algo que desde un punto de vista es un off topic, pero a su vez en si mimso es un muy buen topic y los moderadores para un mejor desarrollo de ambos temas los separaron, habiendo continuado por separado ambos.

Anti menciono el tema del PWM, yo dije que no, pero solo debido a que eso es una parte cuando se digitaliza señales analógicas

Veamos, la parte del PWM me da un muestreo en el tiempo, pero falta algo, una señas de audio analogico tiene una frecuencia que no es fija varia entre 20hz a 20khz y ademas tiene una amplitu.....

Con un pwm para una señal continua o una sinusoide de frecuencia variable pero amplitud fija con un pwm se reconstruye perfectamente....

Pero en audio(o video) tenemos dos variables, amplitud y frecuencia, entonces ya el pwm no no es suficiente, necesitamos ahora dividir la amplitud en escalones o bits de resolución y alli aparece lo que se conoce como PCM=Pulse Code Modulation o lo que en nuestra lengua seria Codificación por modulación de pulsos que involucra a las dos variables para poder obtener ahora esto....






En la escaal vertical tendriamos los bite de resolución 16 en este caso(recuerdan la placas de audio de 16Bits y luego las de 32 y más tarde 64 y 128? de eso se trata) y en la escala horizontal la frecuencia de muestreso


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Anti menciono el tema del PWM, yo dije que no, pero solo debido a que eso es una parte cuando se digitaliza señales analógicas
> 
> Veamos, la parte del PWM me da un muestreo en el tiempo, pero falta algo, una señas de audio analogico tiene una frecuencia que no es fija varia entre 20hz a 20khz y ademas tiene una amplitu.....
> 
> ...




le seguimos pifiando, los amplis clase D funcionan a base de PWM, y te aseguro que no hay ningun problema en muestrear señales de amplitud y frecuencia variable con pwm, PCM es otra cosa, y se usa para otra cosa, explicanos como con una palabra digital de 1 byte, filtrandola pasas a reconstruir la señal analoga.........


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Si vos crees que loa actkuales equipos, no tuvieron que llegar a eso para lograr la calidad que buscaban tanto los clase D como las clasee S(Sony) y T(Tripath) que son variantes de la primera y que tuvieon que recurrir a otras técnicas, alla vos....
En este hilo de lo único que me intereda hablar como el titulo lo dice, es de amplificadores sin tranformador de salida.

Si a vos te interea habri otro hilo, pero aqui no,


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si vos crees que loa actkuales equipos, no tuvieron que llegar a eso para lograr la calidad que buscaban tanto los clase D como las clasee S(Sony) y T(Tripath) que son variantes de la primera y que tuvieon que recurrir a otras técnicas, alla vos....
> En este hilo de lo único que me intereda hablar como el titulo lo dice, es de amplificadores sin tranformador de salida.
> 
> Si a vos te interea habri otro hilo, pero aqui no,



seguimos pifiando......

es increible todo lo que se puede aprender leyendo un poco.

clase S es una topologia derivada del clase D pero para transmisiones de RF, con modulacion sigma delta, clase T es una tecnologia que utilizó tripath para desarrollar sus integrados. tambien usando sigma delta, te recomiendo leer antes de escribir mas al dope...

recomendaciones: leer sobre modulacion SIGMA DELTA y PDM


----------



## electrodin (Abr 10, 2011)

Al menos de toda estas discusiones de los ya "clasicos contendores" Panda y Anti.
Se aprende bastante je je


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Hazard el que te equivocas eres tú yo hacia referencia al S-Master de Sony que es de audio y no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu has puesto.... con tal de contradecir vale poner cualquier cosa no?


----------

